# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تعيش في زمان الوصول فيه إلى المعاصي سهلا

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
"حين تعيش في زمان يكون الوصول فيه إلى المعاصي سهلا..

فاعلم أن هناك حكمة:

( ليعلم الله من يخافه بالغيب )

فجاهد نفسك عسى أن يجعلك الله منهم".*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال تعالى: (لِيَعْلَمَ اللهُ مَن يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ)*

*حينما يتيسر الحرام غاية التيسير، وبأسرع الطرق وأسهلها، فهذا هو الابتلاء..*

*وفي زماننا تيسرت محرمات غاية التيسير فأي معصية تريدها تجدها في هاتفك طوال الوقت.. ابتلاءً واختباراً للعباد.*



منــقول

----------


## أم عبد الرقيب

بارك الله فيك
ومن تمام الخوف من الله الفرار من الفتن وعدم التعرض لها

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> قال تعالى: (لِيَعْلَمَ اللهُ مَن يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ)*
> 
> *حينما يتيسر الحرام غاية التيسير، وبأسرع الطرق وأسهلها، فهذا هو الابتلاء..*
> 
> *وفي زماننا تيسرت محرمات غاية التيسير فأي معصية تريدها تجدها في هاتفك طوال الوقت.. ابتلاءً واختباراً للعباد.*
> 
> منــقول


اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ، يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على طاعتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *
> "حين تعيش في زمان يكون الوصول فيه إلى المعاصي سهلا..
> 
> فاعلم أن هناك حكمة:
> 
> ( ليعلم الله من يخافه بالغيب )
> 
> فجاهد نفسك عسى أن يجعلك الله منهم".*


اللهم آمين ، أسأل الله العظيم لي ولكم النجاة من الفتن في الدنيا والآخرة .

----------

